# 24 Season 6 Trailer



## Arch2k (Oct 24, 2006)

http://www.24trailer.com/

The countdown begins!


----------



## LadyFlynt (Oct 24, 2006)

Okay, I watched season 3 and 4...and am currently watching 2. Next week I will watch season 1. Is season 5 out on DVD yet?


----------



## Arch2k (Oct 24, 2006)

Looks that way.

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/24-Season-Five-Kiefer-Sutherland/dp/B000ICLRKC"]Amazon.com: 24 - Season Five: DVD: Kiefer Sutherland,Mary Lynn Rajskub,Kim Raver,Jean Smart,James Morrison (II),Gregory Itzin,Roger R. Cross,Reiko Aylesworth,Carlos Bernard,Dennis Haysbert,Glenn Morshower,D.B. Woodside,Jayne Atkins,Jude Ciccolella,Peter Weller[/ame]


----------



## LadyFlynt (Oct 24, 2006)

Oh cool...I'll be all over my librarian about it! They are trying to get in the other seasons of The Pretender for me also.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 24, 2006)

Gosh I'm waiting on pins and needles to find out if there are more Government employees that are expert computer hackers.

I really like that show but the "everybody's a computer expert" thing gets on my nerves.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Oct 24, 2006)

Its not out yet.

This title will be released on December 5, 2006. 

You can pre-order now, but I usually wait for the "Deal" at Circuit City the first week its out. It will be $4 cheaper than Amazon.


----------



## Theogenes (Oct 26, 2006)

Wooo Hooooo!
I can't wait! ( But I will  )
Jim


----------



## wsw201 (Oct 26, 2006)

SemperFideles said:


> Gosh I'm waiting on pins and needles to find out if there are more Government employees that are expert computer hackers.
> 
> I really like that show but the "everybody's a computer expert" thing gets on my nerves.



It is becoming clear that you are in the wrong branch of the government!! If you were serving your country as an elite member of CTU Los Angeles ( like Cloie!) you would realize that these computer experts are all over the place!


----------

